
Facebook employees revolt over Zuckerberg’s stance on Trump - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/facebook-employees-revolt-over-zuckerbergs-stance-on-trump/
======
smt88
I can't count the number of times we've heard this happening. Even Facebook's
board members have been said to object to Zuckerberg's leadership.

The end result has been (and will be) nothing. Zuckerberg doesn't care about
feedback from anyone. Any public display of personal growth seems to be PR and
is immediately contradicted by his actions.

